# his soft spot keeps going sunken



## MrsQ

i bf my baby and over last few days i keep noticing it goes in. called dr and she said just feed him as normal and should be ok!

but i just fed him and its down again? so used 150ml (5oz) of expressed and still it was down and he was crying!
so gave 60ml more and its back up now!

why is that?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

it a sign that they are dehydrated (sp?) try giving some cooled boiled water i do this with shaya it usaly back to normal with in a hour xxx


----------



## MrsQ

when hes fed it goes back up so its dehydration? 
Ok good to know. I will just have to feed him more when hes not hungry lol.
x


----------



## Shazzy-babee

last time i was at clinic i hurd one of the HVs say to try and give them 4oz of water if you think they are dehydration xxx


----------



## helent1983

Archie's used to always be like this and I took him to docs. Doc said it was nothing to worry about as he wasn't dehydrated and was well in himself. Just make sure he is BF on demand and keep an eye on him.

Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think you are meant to give exclusively breastfed babies water. 

xx


----------



## vanessayogini

he does not need any water. 
if the baby is healthy and not dehydrated, the fontanelle will indeed sink into the head a bit when the baby is upright since blood is not filling the central vein underneath it as fully. no big deal. if it bothers you, just lay the baby back in the horizontal position - voila - the fontanelle is full again.
as long as he is wetting his nappies as usual he is just fine.
*in general*, there's no reason to give your baby water until he's about 6 months old. until then, he'll get all the hydration he needs from breast milk (or formula), even in hot weather.
giving a baby younger than 6 months old too much water can interfere with his body's ability to absorb the nutrients in breast milk or formula. it can also cause his tummy to feel full, which curbs his desire to feed.


----------



## helent1983

Much better put Vanessa than me! Thanks

x


----------



## Shazzy-babee

ok why is it then when ive seen mid wifes and HV's and they have felt shayas soft spot they have told me to give her water????
my HV always feels her head when i see her she askes me if i give her water ????
this happened more when i was only breast feeding and i gave her water and it come up within a hour.
why is that then.....


----------



## anothersquish

Shazzy-babee said:


> ok why is it then when ive seen mid wifes and HV's and they have felt shayas soft spot they have told me to give her water????
> my HV always feels her head when i see her she askes me if i give her water ????
> this happened more when i was breast feeding.....

because they have to follow the guidelines they are given regardless of the facts. Its a case of "give water just incase". There are very very few reasons why a baby younger than 6 months would require water and it should be done on guidance of a paediatrician.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

They're supposed to feel as though they dip slightly if you run your finger over them...

And, HVs are full of crap. Maybe that's why?


----------



## anothersquish

rofl Femme, and I was trying to be delicate HAHA!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ahaha, I'm always delicate...

I will also add, if it feels full/bulging then you could be overhydrating him which is dangerous.


----------



## soootired

FemmeEnceinte said:


> They're supposed to feel as though they dip slightly if you run your finger over them...
> 
> And, HVs are full of crap. Maybe that's why?

Was gona write cos hv are useless but think this sums up me feelings a little better lol.


----------

